# Congratulations to Zach and Josh on your promotions



## SHADOW (Oct 24, 2005)

I would like to personally extend a big congratulations to a close friend and one of my Kenpo instructors as well as my instructor in the Pekiti Tirsia system Zach Whitson on his promotion to 7th degree (Senior Professor) by Huk Planas. Zach Whitson by far is one whom I truly believe is deserving of this promotion. I also would like to congratulate Josh Ryer to his promotion to 4th degree as well which is also a great accomplishment.

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 25, 2005)

That is indeed deserving of congratulations!  Full Salute!

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations to Mr. Whitson.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations also to Mr. Ryer.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats!!!:supcool:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done, indeed!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2005)

artyon:


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats to the both of you!!


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 25, 2005)

Good job men you deserve it.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulation to 2 well deserving Black Belts.


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 27, 2005)

Greetings from Pittsburgh!

I wanted to thank all of you for your kind words. It is quite an honor (to say the least) and I am very proud to be a part of the Planas Line! There is so much to learn and I only hope to continue to grow in the System.

I would also like to say congrats to Mr. Whitson on his promotion to 7th Degree.  My respects to a very talented and deserving martial artist!  Also, congrats to Mr. Vacca and Mr. Leibert on their promotion to 4th Degree!  

I have posted a few pictures from Mr. Cappi's 12th Annual Fall Fling if anyone is interested in viewing. The pics can be located at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/UPKPics.html

Again, thank you and good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## masherdong (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Oct 28, 2005)

I would like to send a big congrats! to 2 well deserving kenpoist.  Way to go and keep up the great work!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats!:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

*Congratulations, Sirs! 

OSS*,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## RichK (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats to the two of you.


----------

